# Is this snowblower a true classic?



## Classic Blower (Jan 19, 2014)

The Church of which I am a member has an Ariens, 10ML60D, SN 24800.

Is there any way to determine the age of this unit, from the serial number? And, is this old enough, rare enough to be considered a classic?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would call that a classic. Built between 1960 and 1964.

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Where are the photos ??


----------



## Classic Blower (Jan 19, 2014)

*RE: Where are the photos*

Coming soon! - we came across this blower as part of an ongoing cleanup/inventory at our church - I know only that it's very old, and may not currently be running, but is complete, and may in fact be 100 percent original.

I'll be checking further to see if I can figure out what year it was built.

Looking forward to discussing further.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

The numbers off the Tecumseh engine will help determine the age..


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

Shryp said:


> I would call that a classic. Built between 1960 and 1964.
> 
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


excellent site. love the way they advertised 'self cleaning sno-rotor blades'. besides being a great mechanic he is an artist to restore that machine to a thing of beauty for $305.


----------



## Classic Blower (Jan 19, 2014)

*To all who replied*



brickcity said:


> excellent site. love the way they advertised 'self cleaning sno-rotor blades'. besides being a great mechanic he is an artist to restore that machine to a thing of beauty for $305.


 You're right - it's an excellent, informative site. My plan is to compare the machine that we have to the pics on this site, as well as get the engine numbers, and post some pics.

So, the Church may have a real asset; we can sell the unit, to some fortunate rebuilder, and continue to do the work we're called to do, with the money we raise from the sale of the Ariens. Win-win!

Thanks to all who answered....


----------



## Classic Blower (Jan 19, 2014)

*An update - Tecumseh engine numbers*

The engine plate, (complete with some overspray from someones touch-up paint job,) says H60-750030.
The Serial portion of the plate says 4328 and, a little bit removed from that number, there's also a number stamped 0419.

If I read this right, it makes the engine a late 1964 build, which dovetails nicely with the fact that this is a "First Series" machine, with the "half teardrop" intake.

Finally, pics are coming - they're on someone else's camera.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, you are right. The 4328 from the serial number is the date code. 4 means 1964, 74, 84, etc. in your case it's 1964 like you said. And the 328 means it was built on the 328th day of 1964..


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

A classic for sure. Valuable, not any more than all the rest. $200-300 in good working order.


----------



## Classic Blower (Jan 19, 2014)

*Pics, finally, of the 1964 Ariens 10ML60D*

So, here are some pics - as you can see, it's "all there," and looks to be all original, except for the add-on electric start. Now, we need to find someone who wants to restore a (largely) unaltered classic.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I like the belt cover clips. Nice idea instead of having to unbolt it. Easier to check your belts so more likely to check them


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I like the belt cover clips. Nice idea instead of having to unbolt it. Easier to check your belts so more likely to check them


Its as though the designer of the machine thought that it might be important to do that frequently. Kinda makes you question the design of some of the current models.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't question it at all. They're built as cheap as they can and still do the job  I like the old stuff.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Hmmm, I'm tempted. But I already have 3 that I'm working on


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Notice how the starter is "grounded" with the ungrounded plug....to the tractor frame. With rubber tires, there is no path to earth ground. That being said, the operator becomes the path to earth ground. Wouldn't start this on a wet garage floor with leather soled boots. MH


----------



## Classic Blower (Jan 19, 2014)

*Starter plug*



motorhead64 said:


> Notice how the starter is "grounded" with the ungrounded plug....to the tractor frame. With rubber tires, there is no path to earth ground. That being said, the operator becomes the path to earth ground. Wouldn't start this on a wet garage floor with leather soled boots. MH


That's an adapter - I should have removed it - someone put it on there so a 2-prong extension cord could be used. Take it away, and you have the proper 3 prong (grounded) connection.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

motorhead64 said:


> Notice how the starter is "grounded" with the ungrounded plug....to the tractor frame. With rubber tires, there is no path to earth ground. That being said, the operator becomes the path to earth ground. Wouldn't start this on a wet garage floor with leather soled boots. MH


Would the bucket being on the ground offer some protection?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah, I guess they are figuring the bucket makes ground. Oops. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

motorhead64 said:


> Yeah, I guess they are figuring the bucket makes ground. Oops. MH


There is a reason they pound a long rod into the ground near the meter to supply the "ground" (in a house). It's one of those questions that gets a maybe it does and maybe it doesn't when you're talking about grounding through the bucket. The problem would be if you're in a little water and it isn't  and you know how water can puddle in a garage.

IMHO it makes more sense to throw out all of your two wire extension cords then take a chance you might be a better conductor than the bucket or any other powered device.


----------



## Classic Blower (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm going to jump back into the conversation between Motorhead, Kiss4afrog, and me re: the 2 prong adapter on the starter. To clarify; this unit sat unused for a number of years, till a couple of weeks ago. There was no easily accessible 3 prong outlet - the prior users did the two prong thing, which I would agree is not wise.

Going forward, we will look to sell that unit to someone who sees it's value (given it's age, entirely original condition, and that it's intact,) and we'll have a win/win.


----------



## Classic Blower (Jan 19, 2014)

*An update to the story of a true classic*

So, after fooling with this last season, (turned over, good compression, good spark, just wouldn't "catch,") we bit the bullet. Paid a pro to come out, pick the unit up, get her running. So, _as soon as we get snow, _I'll know what we really have. Thanks to all who helped!


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

That is an awesome machine, definitely a true classic!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you still have it up for sale or can you use it around the church now that it's running ??


----------



## Classic Blower (Jan 19, 2014)

Use Vs. sell is now an open question - it's still listed for sale here, and I'm interested to see how it does in the snow this year, so, I'm guessing, a little of both.


----------

